# Alten Rechner als Spielkonsole



## owella (21. Dezember 2020)

Guten Tag, bin zum ersten mal hier und hab gleich ne Frage.
Ich habe hier noch einen alten Rechner mit XP und ungefähr 50 Games aus der Zeit Ende 90iger bis ca. 2010 installiert . Hardware MB Asus P5 N-E SLI, Quadcore Proz und GeForce GTX 650.
Nun dachte ich mir warum das Ding entsorgen? Ich plane das Gerät als autarke Spielkonsole zu behalten. Dann kann mein Sohn später die alten Games zocken, wenn er das möchte.
Nun wollte ich dafür alles nochmal neu installieren, nur die Games aus der Zeit drauf und sonst nix. Dann das Gerät niewieder ans Internet hängen, autark eben.
Installiert ist XP SP 3 glaub ich. Was ratet ihr mir soll ich für ein Sytem dafür benutzen? XP lassen, WIN7 oder 8 oder gar WIN 10?
Es soll natürlich berücksichtigt werden, das alle Spiele auch einschränkungslos mit dem System funktionieren sollen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meiner ENtscheidung helfen.
VG 
Owella


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Dezember 2020)

Wenn du den PC wirklich nur für alte Spiele nutzen willst, dann kannst du ruhig XP drauf lassen. Neue Browser funktionieren allerdings nicht mehr mit XP, also Internet geht dann wirklich nicht. Ansonsten kommt es halt auch darauf an, wie viel RAM verbaut ist. 2GB sind gut für XP, ab Vista nimmt man lieber 4GB. Wobei von Win Vista, Win 7, Win 8 und Win 10 das neuste tatsächlich das Resourcen freundlichste ist und eben auch mit 4GB schon angenehm läuft während man bei 7 und 8 doch besser mindestens 8GB im System hat. 

Ein Problem alter Spiele (Disks) ist, dass sie gelegentlich extreme Kopierschutzverfahren nutzen, diese Spiele laufen dann tatsächlich nur unter XP, es sei denn man crackt sie. Neuere Windows-Versionen lassen Fremdsoftware (und Kopierschutz-Programme fallen darunter) nicht mehr so tief ins System eingreifen und blockieren diese, sodass das Spiel dann nicht funktioniert. 

Wenn du die Spiele allerdings online beziehst, also etwa von GoG, dann macht es durchaus Sinn Windows 10 zu nutzen und den Rechner dann wegen Updates auch am Netz hängen zu lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2020)

Wenn die Games auf dem PC aktuell laufen, dann lass halt XP einfach drauf.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (27. Dezember 2020)

Würde auch sagen lass XP.
Sind alles alte Spiele und es läuft doch. Neues Betriebssystem bringt dir da nichts, besonders wenn es eh nur zum spielen alter Spiel sein soll.

Die Frage sollte eher sein, hast du noch alle Treiber dafür?
Wenn du neu machst solltest du erstmal schauen ob du noch wirklich alles hast. Damals hat Windows ja nicht alles selber installiert.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

owella schrieb:


> Guten Tag, bin zum ersten mal hier und hab gleich ne Frage.
> Ich habe hier noch einen alten Rechner mit XP und ungefähr 50 Games aus der Zeit Ende 90iger bis ca. 2010 installiert . Hardware MB Asus P5 N-E SLI, Quadcore Proz und GeForce GTX 650.
> Nun dachte ich mir warum das Ding entsorgen? Ich plane das Gerät als autarke Spielkonsole zu behalten. Dann kann mein Sohn später die alten Games zocken, wenn er das möchte.
> Nun wollte ich dafür alles nochmal neu installieren, nur die Games aus der Zeit drauf und sonst nix. Dann das Gerät niewieder ans Internet hängen, autark eben.
> ...



Ich rate dir ganz klar von XP ab. XP ist voller Sicherheitslöcher und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis du gehackt wirst, wenn du den ans Internet schliesst. Auch wird der geringste Fehler deiner Familienmitglieder dafür sorgen, dass deine Maschine mehr Viren vorweist, als dir lieb ist. Und wie willst du sicherstellen, dass doch nicht mal jemand über den Firefox rumsurft?

Deine Graka sollte Vulkan können, oder? Warum nicht ein Manjaro installieren? Linux ist viel ressourcenschonender, hast ein Top aktuelles System mit neusten Security Patches und du kannst damit wunderbar alle Emulator Games zocken. Zudem lernst du was gescheites 

Gerade wenn es darum geht, alte Systeme frisch zu machen,  glänzt Linux. Auch Firefox wird funktionieren und wenn dir Sicherheit wichtig ist, verschlüsselst du gleich noch deine DNS Anfragen über Dns over HTTPS, zb. über die digitale Gesellschaft:









						Digitale Gesellschaft
					

Für eine offene, freie und nachhaltige digitale Gesellschaft




					www.digitale-gesellschaft.ch
				











						Öffentliche DNS-Resolver - Digitale Gesellschaft
					

Seit Anfang 2019 bieten wir der Öffentlichkeit neu DNS-Resolver über die verschlüsselten Kommunikationswege DNS-over-TLS (DoT) und DNS-over-HTTPS (DoH) an. Damit möchten wir eine Alternative zu kommerziellen Betreiberinnen bieten. Allgemein Unsere redundanten Server sind über die folgenden...




					www.digitale-gesellschaft.ch
				




Ich hab am TV einen alten Laptop hängen auf dem Manjaro läuft. Beide Xbox Controller werden ohne weiteres Zutun erkannt. Du kannst dann Retro Arch installieren, Scumm VM oder auch ältere Dos Spiele, alles kein Problem.

Wenn deine Graka Vulkan API versteht, kannst du damit auch die DirectX Calls an die Vulkan API weitergeben ( das geht über eine einfache Checkbox in Lutris zb.) und damit auch neuere Dinge spielen.

Hier ein kleines Einführungsvideo:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qFfo1Uapa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wenn du Fragen zur Installation von Manjaro hast oder DoH, melde dich doch einfach bei mir über PM. Ich helfe dir gern weiter.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2021)

@Eidgenosse1 

Du hast schon verstanden dass der Rechner nicht unbedingt produktiv eingesetzt wird bzw. offline betrieben werden soll? Hier gibt es um maximale Kompatiblität mit älteren Spielen, ScummVM, so gern ich das selbst nutze, und DOSbox bzw. VMs im Allgemeinen sind immer Frickel-Lösungen.

Andersrum würde es Sinn machen: den XP komplett offline betreiben und wenn man dann doch mal Online muss, warum auch immer, mit einem Live-Image wo z.B. Linux drauf ist und hierüber dann mit dem Internet verbinden.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2021)

Die Panikmache vor einem unsicheren Win XP ist völlig daneben. 

Im Fall von Win XP und Win Vista einfach eine Internet Security Suite drauf mit Live Virenscanner und Firewall sowie einen vernünftigen Browser mit Adblocker und gut ist. 

Privat-PCs werden nicht von außen gehackt. Dazu muss man erst mal die IP wissen und wenn man nicht gerade Internet über Kabel nutzt ändert die sich alle 24 Stunden. Bleiben also Bots und die werden a) von der Router Firewall, sofern man einen einigermaßen vernünftigen Router hat und b) von der Software Firewall, wenn die aktuell ist, ferngehalten. 

Private Rechner werden dadurch infiziert, dass irgendwelche E-Mail Anhänge geöffnet werden oder das verseuchte Werbung auf Webseiten auftaucht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Februar 2021)

Hab selbst noch ein altes IBM-Notebook mit knapp einem GHz, und darauf läuft ebenfalls XP. Wenn es es nur als Oldie-Daffelkasten dienen soll sind Gedanken über Online-Unsicherheit absolute Zeitverschwendung. Wer würde mit sowas online gehen wollten wenn ein Uralt-Internet Explorer die heutigen HTML-Standards gar nicht beherrscht...


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab selbst noch ein altes IBM-Notebook mit knapp einem GHz, und darauf läuft ebenfalls XP. Wenn es es nur als Oldie-Daffelkasten dienen soll sind Gedanken über Online-Unsicherheit absolute Zeitverschwendung. Wer würde mit sowas online gehen wollten wenn ein Uralt-Internet Explorer die heutigen HTML-Standards gar nicht beherrscht...


Na ja, du kannst ja einen neueren 32Bit Browser installieren, etwa die 32Bit Version von Firefox. 

Aber auch das ist ein Punkt. Wenn das Ding nur als Daddelkasten genutzt wird und keine wichtigen (persönlichen) Daten drauf sind ist die Wichtigkeit der Sicherheit relativ egal.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> @Eidgenosse1
> 
> Du hast schon verstanden dass der Rechner nicht unbedingt produktiv eingesetzt wird bzw. offline betrieben werden soll? Hier gibt es um maximale Kompatiblität mit älteren Spielen, ScummVM, so gern ich das selbst nutze, und DOSbox bzw. VMs im Allgemeinen sind immer Frickel-Lösungen.
> 
> Andersrum würde es Sinn machen: den XP komplett offline betreiben und wenn man dann doch mal Online muss, warum auch immer, mit einem Live-Image wo z.B. Linux drauf ist und hierüber dann mit dem Internet verbinden.


Warum nicht gleich Linux installieren?


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Panikmache vor einem unsicheren Win XP ist völlig daneben.
> 
> Im Fall von Win XP und Win Vista einfach eine Internet Security Suite drauf mit Live Virenscanner und Firewall sowie einen vernünftigen Browser mit Adblocker und gut ist.
> 
> ...


Das öffnen von email Anhängen ist nur ein Aspekt, der zu einer Infektion führen kann. Man muss dazu auch nicht die IP Adresse kennen, Netzwerke werden grossflächig gescannt. Siehe Shodan. Alle proprietären Router besitzen heutzutage Backdoors. Die Liste der Exploits ist lang und gepatcht wird kaum etwas. Ich würde dir daher zu einem PC Engine APU Board raten und ein OpenWRT einzusetzen. Da wird am meisten gepatcht.


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Na ja, du kannst ja einen neueren 32Bit Browser installieren, etwa die 32Bit Version von Firefox.
> 
> Aber auch das ist ein Punkt. Wenn das Ding nur als Daddelkasten genutzt wird und keine wichtigen (persönlichen) Daten drauf sind ist die Wichtigkeit der Sicherheit relativ egal.


Solange du mit dem PC nicht ans Netz gehst, magst du Recht haben. Wenn der PC jedoch ans Netz geht, dann kann die infizierte Maschine auch als Jumphost genutzt werden, um die anderen Maschinen im Netzwerk anzugreifen. Das Risiko würde ich nicht eingehen wollen.


----------



## Rabowke (19. Februar 2021)

Eidgenosse1 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich Linux installieren?


... warum sollte man?! Ich versteh die Fokusierung nicht. Der PC soll autark (!) betrieben werden und maximalste Kompatiblität bieten.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... warum sollte man?! Ich versteh die Fokusierung nicht. Der PC soll autark (!) betrieben werden und maximalste Kompatiblität bieten.


Wie gesagt, wenn du den PC nicht ans Netz schliesst und nicht das Beste aus der Maschine holen willst, alles cool. Wenn du jedoch das Beste willst, dann installierst du Linux. Insbesondere alte PCs profitieren stark von einem lightweight Betriebssystem. Und warum nicht den PC auch ans Netz anschliessen wollen? Ihn nicht ans Netz anzuschliessen rührt auch nur daher, dass der Fragesteller richtigerweise erkennt, dass WinXP nichts mehr am Netz verloren hat. Bei einem Linux kannst du das bedenkenlos tun.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2021)

Zunächst ist es sinnvoll sich einen vernünftiger Router zu holen. Mit einer guten Fritz!Box macht man nichts falsch und die kriegt regelmäßig Updates. Allerdings braucht ein Router auch nur Updates, wenn tatsächlich Sicherheitslücken auftreten. 

Du verbreitest echt viel zu viel Panik. Sorry, ich bin seit 25 Jahren im Internet unterwegs und NICHTS ist so übertrieben wie Panikmache über Sicherheit von Virenscanner-Herstellern und Linuxern. Sowie von Computermagazinen, die Clickbait benötigen. 

Und Linux - sorry, ich nutze Systeme nicht aus ideologischen Gründen sondern aus rein praktischen. Und da taugt Linux leider gar nichts. Der schwindende Anteil an Linux-PCs zeigt übrigens, dass der Zenit von vor knapp fünf Jahren mit beinahe 3 Prozent lange überschritten ist und das System immer weiter in der Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwindet. Der heutige Anteil liegt bei unter 2 Prozent Tendenz sinkend. 
Im Gegenteil wächst der Marktanteil von Mac OS X stetig, weltweit bei ca. 8 Prozent und in den USA sogar bei 12 Prozent. Dies zeigt klar und deutlich, worauf Anwender wert legen.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (19. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Zunächst ist es sinnvoll sich einen vernünftiger Router zu holen. Mit einer guten Fritz!Box macht man nichts falsch und die kriegt regelmäßig Updates. Allerdings braucht ein Router auch nur Updates, wenn tatsächlich Sicherheitslücken auftreten.
> 
> Du verbreitest echt viel zu viel Panik. Sorry, ich bin seit 25 Jahren im Internet unterwegs und NICHTS ist so übertrieben wie Panikmache über Sicherheit von Virenscanner-Herstellern und Linuxern. Sowie von Computermagazinen, die Clickbait benötigen.
> 
> ...


Mit Panikmache hat das ganze nichts zu tun. Das Internet ist nunmal ein Minenfeld und der kleinste Fehler kann zu katastrophalen Konsequenzen führen. Unternehmen verlieren Millionen nicht nur weil Daten gestohlen werden, sondern auch weil das Vertrauen in das Unternehmen selbst verloren geht.

Schau dir an, was da mit CDProject Red geschehen ist. Im Privatanwender Bereich mag das nicht so tragische Konsequenzen haben, aber ein Ransomvirus, der sich über dein Netzwerk verbreitet hat auch bei einem Privatanwender nicht zu unterschätzende Folgen.

Mein Tipp, Linux zu nutzen, ist nicht von ideologischer Natur. Wie bereits erwähnt : Wer ein altes OS nicht ans Netz schliesst, kann das gerne machen. Wer ihn jedoch ans Internet schliesst und meint, er würde auch nur ein Quentchen Schutz geniessen, täuscht sich gewaltig.

Es geht auch längst nicht mehr nur um Viren, auch wenn Linux durch seine Architektur dafür sorgt, dass der Schaden bei einem Virusbefall sich in Grenzen hält, da nur der Benutzer selbst infiziert wird, aber nicht die systemrelevanten Dateien, dessen Eigner root ist. Bei Windows sieht die ganze Sache doch anders aus.

Die Aussage, dass Linux aus praktischen Gründen nichts taugt, ist Müll und gleich in mehrfacher Hinsicht. Gerade Proton sorgt dafür, dass Linux immer mehr an Bedeutung auch im Gaming Bereich gewinnt. Am Ende bist du natürlich frei, dich vom Hersteller gängeln zu lassen, dich in den Updates bevormunden zu lassen und deine Kontrolle über die Masschine abzugeben. Das kannst du gerne tun. Auch bist du frei, dein System über die Zeit durch die Registryeinträge verlangsamen zu lassen, bis eine Neuinstallation nötig ist.

Ich kann dir dieses Video ans Herz legen, falls du magst:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZPPikY3uLIQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Noch was : Ich zwinge niemanden, sich von seinem proprietären Windows zu lösen. Wenn aber jemand Hilfe und Unterstützung in der Migration von Windows zu Linux benötigt und Fragen hat, so stehe ich euch allen mit all meinem Wissen tatkräftig zur Seite. Ihr könnt mir jederzeit eine PM schreiben und ich nehme mich dessen an.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Februar 2021)

Das Internet mag ein Minenfeld sein, nur ist selbst Win XP + kostenloser Security Suite mehr als ausreichend abgeschottet. 

Dass Firmen wie CDPR und Co gehackt werden liegt ja daran, dass sie viele Zugangsmöglichkeiten zu ihren Servern bieten müssen, damit Mitarbeiter und Kunden darauf zugreifen können. Und jetzt rate Mal, auf welcher Infrastruktur solche Server fast immer laufen. Riiichtiiig: es ist dein gelobtes Linux was da ständig gehackt wird. 

Und sorry, für mich ist ein Betriebssystem kein Spielplatz um da meine Technikbegeisterung auszuleben sondern ein Arbeitsmittel, das einfach flutschen muss und womit ich möglichst wenig in Kontakt komme allerdings genug Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten zur Personalisierung bietet. Und dafür ist einzige Windows das perfekte System. Bei Apple ist man zu abgeschlossen und bei Linux ist man ständig nur am System rumschrauben. Und glaube mir, ich habe Linux über die Jahrzehnte immer wieder probiert. Mein erstes Linux war Suse 4 in den mittleren 90ern. 

Meine Ansprüche an Software sind inzwischen auch gestiegen, freie Software ist schön und gut aber im Vergleich zu kommerzieller Software oftmals hoffnungslos unterlegen. Da gebe ich dann lieber ein paar Euro aus und habe ein gutes Programm als mich mit irgendwas Halbgarem rumzuärgern. Das einzige Open Source Tool das ich noch nutze ist VLC allerdings nicht exklusiv sondern als Zweitabspieler neben dem Zoom Player.


----------



## Eidgenosse1 (20. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das Internet mag ein Minenfeld sein, nur ist selbst Win XP + kostenloser Security Suite mehr als ausreichend abgeschottet.



Ist es nicht.  Ich garantiere dir, dass dem nicht so ist.




__





						Microsoft Windows Xp : List of security vulnerabilities
					

Security vulnerabilities of Microsoft Windows Xp : List of all related CVE security vulnerabilities. 			CVSS Scores, vulnerability details and links to full CVE details and references.



					www.cvedetails.com
				




Den letzten Mediaplayer, den ich nutzen würde, ist VLC. Ist voller Sicherheitslücken und wurde schon seit einiger Zeit auf diversen Linux Distros entfernt.

Hast du mal Manjaro probiert? Was musstest du denn da grossartig rumschrauben? Wenn ich irgendwas verändere, dann nur, um mein System meinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen. Die Standardinstallation funktioniert, ohne mein Zutun. Sogar fsync wurde in den Kernel gepatcht.

Ja, wenn du natürlich ein Debian stable, die für Server gedacht ist, als Gaming Kiste verwenden willst, dann kann ich deine Bedenken schon nachvollziehen. Und selbst dort funktionieren die Xbox Controller ohne Installation irgendwelcher Treiber.

Was ist denn so schwer, an der Installation von Manjaro? Gib mir konkrete Beispiele. Mir genügt nicht, dass du einfach sagst : Das ist schwer, das geht nicht. Sage mir, woran du gescheiterst bist und vielleicht kann ich dir hierbei helfen, falls du das wünschst.

Was hat der Fakt, dass CDProject Red gehackt wurde, nun mit Linux selbst zu tun? Warst nicht du es, der Security als Panikmache bezeichnete? Meinst du, die Geschäftsführer von CD Project Red teilen deine Meinung?

Auch ein Linux Server wird nur von Menschen betrieben, du kannst alles falsch konfigurieren, auch ein extrem sicheres System. Die Server die ich beruflich betreut und dessen Lösungen ich implementiert habe,  wurden bis zum heutigen Tage noch nicht gehackt.

Kein Betriebssystem lässt sich besser personalisieren als Linux. Da ist Windows ein Dreck gegen. Ich nutze Linux nicht, weil es gratis ist. Ich nutze Linux, weil es in jeder Hinsicht Windows überlegen ist.

Wenn ich mein Linux update, dann update ich alles, sämtliche Software. Wenn du dein Windows updatest - updated er auch deine manuell installierte Software, die du irgendwo auf irgendwelchen russischen Webseiten erst händisch runterladen musstest?




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6T_-HMkgxt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Co6FePZoNgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2021)

Um die ganzen Sicherheitslücken unter XP zu nutzen, muss ein Angreifer ja erstmal Zugang zum System haben. Deswegen Firewall. Dank wechselnder IP Adressen und belangloser Inhalte auf so einem System macht sich kein Angreifer die Mühe. Ergo, selbst Win XP ist relativ sicher in der Nutzung.

Den Grund, warum CDPR gehackt wurde trotz Linux habe ich erläutert. Deren Systeme haben bekannte Zugänge zum Internet und jeder kann problemlos drauf zugreifen. Die Sicherheitslücken die zum Hack führten hingegen fanden sich unter Linux nicht unter Windows. Und als Privatnutzer mit Privat-PC stellt man solche Zugänge nun mal ohnehin nicht bereit. 

Es ist außerdem schön, dass die Server die du konfiguriert hast noch nie gehackt wurden. Sagt allerdings jetzt nicht viel aus. Der Sysadmin in einer Firma in der ich mal gearbeitet habe war studierter Informatiker und totaler Linux Fan. Der hat sogar das halbe Serversystem selbst programmiert und wusste, was er tat. Und wurde trotzdem gehackt... 
Gleiches Spiel bei einem Webhoster, wo ich mal mit ein paar der Mitarbeiter quatschen konnte. Die haben alle ihre Server unter Linux und der meinte, die werden praktisch täglich gehackt. Zum Glück halt meist nur irgendwelche Bots, die zunächst gar nichts tun aber eben ärgerlich wieder zu entfernen sind.

Wann immer ich Linux probiert habe funktionierte irgendwelche Hardware nicht. Sei es mein TV Stick, eine Webcam, die Soundkarte oder sogar die Grafikkarte. Man könnte das irgendwie alles fixen aber der Aufwand steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Resultat. 

Um Linux genau nach Wunsch zu konfigurieren musste ich IMMER in die Shell. Musste mich durch englischsprachige MAN-Pages und Foren wühlen usw. Der Aufwand ist mir schlicht zu hoch. Außerdem finde ich die meisten GUIs optisch ziemlich veraltet und vor allem auch inkonsistent. Dazu das Problem mit der Software, viele Programme sind für eine bestimmte GUI konzipiert, nutzt man sie unter einer anderen fällt das ganze Konzept zusammen. 

Und letztlich, unter Linux fehlt mir natürlich meine ganze Software, nicht nur Spiele sondern eben auch Anwendungssoftware. Alternativen würde ich eher auf dem Mac finden, nur da wären sie in der Regel teurer. Das schöne unter Windows ist, es gibt jede Menge guter Programme für Privatnutzer mit schöner UI, guter, einfacher Bedienung, stabil und schnell laufend, gut eingebauten Tuturials (auf deutsch)  die zwischen 10 und 100 Euro kosten. Alte Programmversionen gibt es gerne mal als "Giveaway" kostenlos. Also sehe ich keinen Grund darauf zu verzichten und mich selbst einzuschränken. 

Das automatische Updaten unter Linux ist ja schön und nett, sehe da jetzt allerdings keinen Vorteil drin. Windows updated seine Systemkomponenten auch automatisch und die Anwendungssoftware macht das halt selbst. Und wenn nicht ist es auch kein Beinbruch wenn die Meldung kommt, dass ein Update verfügbar ist es einzuspielen. Wobei es eben keinen Zwang gibt das zu tun. Wenn die Software vorher gut lief ist das eh ziemlich egal. 

Beim Gaming ist jetzt außerdem die Frage, ja Proton macht sich langsam allerdings läuft eben längst noch nicht alles. Einiges funktioniert nicht mit DX12, es fehlen also ggf. Effekte. Und durch die "Emulation" sowie die schlechteren Treiber laufen Spiele oftmals langsamer, ich verschenke also in jedem Fall Leistung. Online-Modi gehen auch nicht immer, weil meist die Anti-Cheat und Anti-Hack Tools der Spiele nicht unter Linux laufen. 

Es tut mir leid, es gibt einfach nichts bei Linux, was mich als reinen Anwender dazu bringen könnte es zu nutzen. Es ist nett immer mal zu schauen wie weit es gekommen ist aber gefühlt hängt es Windows immer mindestens zehn Jahre hinterher.


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2021)

Also WENN Linux so super geeignet wäre für Games, dann hätte man doch auf STEAM, eigentlich DER Linux-Spieleplattform, mit mehr als 0.13% vertreten? 

Denn HC-Spielefreaks gibts ja mehr als genug.
Wer sich eine 3080/3090 zugelegt hat, den kann man wohl sicher als "Freak" bezeichnen.
Nimmt man jene User zusammen, kommt man auf knapp 1% bei STEAM.

So meine Schlussfolgerung :/


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also WENN Linux so super geeignet wäre für Games, dann hätte man doch auf STEAM, eigentlich DER Linux-Spieleplattform, mit mehr als 0.13% vertreten?
> 
> Denn HC-Spielefreaks gibts ja mehr als genug.
> Wer sich eine 3080/3090 zugelegt hat, den kann man wohl sicher als "Freak" bezeichnen.
> ...


Die ja ein wenig falsch ist. Wie viele es nutzen sagt ja rein praktisch nichts darüber aus, wie geeignet eine Plattform für etwas ist. Natürlich ist jede Plattform bzgl. Spiele einem Windows unterlegen aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 

Und was wiederum richtig ist, Linuxer sind häufig Bastler und haben Freude an der IT Hard- und Software, entsprechend müsste der Anteil der Linuxnutzer die spielt ziemlich hoch sein, jedenfalls im Vergleich zu Windows oder Mac. Und das kann ja durchaus hinkommen, da nicht Linuxer unter sich verglichen werden sondern Linuxer im Vergleich zu Windows-Nutzern. 

Und da sieht es logischerweise mau aus. Linux ist auf dem absteigenden Ast. Der Anteil an Linux-Nutzern bei Desktop-Systemen geht die letzten Jahre merklich zurück. Er liegt inzwischen bei unter 2 Prozent. Vor ein paar Jahren lag Linux hingegen sogar bei knapp über 3 Prozent. Wobei Linux insbesondere im technisch begeisterten Deutschland überdurchschnittlich stark verbreitet ist. 
Windows wiederum kratzt an den 80 Prozent (und sinkt ebenfalls merklich) weil Mac OS weltweit bei knapp 17 - 18 Prozent angekommen ist und weiter steil nach oben steigt. Chrome OS hingegen kratzt irgendwo im Promille-Bereich. 
(Quelle Statista)

Ergo, die Leute schätzen Simplizität und Ergonomie weit höher als "Freiheit". Obwohl Windows so einfach funktioniert wie nie greifen immer mehr Leute zum teuren Mac und geben lieber Geld aus und lassen sich in ein Ökosystem einsperren, schlicht weil es super bequem ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2021)

Um es mal kurz und knapp auf dem Punkt zu bringen:
Linux mag vielleicht super-sicher und so sein, aber ein Laie wird damit kaum klarkommen wenn er nur Windows gewohnt ist. Und Windows(!)-Spiele damit betreiben? Na viel Spaß, das artet nur in Arbeit aus, und das wird wohl kaum im Sinne des Threaderstellers sein.


----------



## WildMustang (20. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Den Grund, warum CDPR gehackt wurde trotz Linux habe ich erläutert. Deren Systeme haben bekannte Zugänge zum Internet und jeder kann problemlos drauf zugreifen. Die Sicherheitslücken die zum Hack führten hingegen fanden sich unter Linux nicht unter Windows. Und als Privatnutzer mit Privat-PC stellt man solche Zugänge nun mal ohnehin nicht bereit.



Hast du eine Quelle mit genaueren Informationen zu dem Hack?

Zum Topic:
Der Threadersteller sagt doch selbst, dass er den Windows XP Rechner vom Netzwerk abtrennen will. Also muss man da auch keine Sicherheitsbedenken haben. Eine Firewall auf dem Rechner kann man sich in dem Fall dann auch sparen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2021)

WildMustang schrieb:


> Hast du eine Quelle mit genaueren Informationen zu dem Hack?
> 
> Zum Topic:
> Der Threadersteller sagt doch selbst, dass er den Windows XP Rechner vom Netzwerk abtrennen will. Also muss man da auch keine Sicherheitsbedenken haben. Eine Firewall auf dem Rechner kann man sich in dem Fall dann auch sparen.


Nein, habe auch nicht mehr Infos als in den zahllosen Newsmeldungen veröffentlicht wurde. Es wurde halt der Quellcode zahlreicher Spiele wie Gwent oder Cyberpunk gestohlen sowie diverse interne Dokumente. 

Und ja, natürlich macht es keine Probleme einen Rechner mit uraltem Betriebssystem offline nur für alte Games zu nutzen. Da braucht man auch keine Sicherheitssoftware oder ähnliches. 

Ich schrieb ja nur für den Fall, dass jemand mit einem Win XP ins Netz will ist die Panikmache übertrieben, wenn man ein paar Regeln beachtet. 

Es klingt in Artikeln und von Linux-Nutzerseite immer so, als würde jeder PC mit einer nicht mehr unterstützten Windows-Version offen wie ein Scheunentor sein und im Sekundentakt von Hackern und Bots überrannt werden. Das ist aber völliger Blödsinn! 
Oder der Verweis, wie oben, auf Listen mit Sicherheitslücken. Der Punkt ist, um die auszunutzen muss der Angreifer ja schon auf dem System sein. 
Eine simple Software-Firewall jedoch verhindert den Zugriff von außen, falls die Router-Firewall da zufällig doch mal was durchgelassen hat. Wenn der Angreifer durch eine Firewall blockiert wird ist es also völlig egal, wieviele offene Scheunentore das System an sich selbst hat. 

Generell fangen sich Privatleute die meisten Viren und Bots dadurch ein, dass sie auf eine kompromittierte Webseite gehen, die vorher gehackt wurde sowie durch das ausführen von Dateianhängen bei irgendwelchen Mails oder das Klicken auf Links in solchen Mails. 
Ich bekomme auch täglich Phising Mails, die versuchen meine PayPal oder Amazon Daten zu klauen. Da hilft das sicherste System der Welt aber nicht, wenn die Nutzer einfach nur naiv sind.


----------



## McDrake (20. Februar 2021)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die ja ein wenig falsch ist. Wie viele es nutzen sagt ja rein praktisch nichts darüber aus, wie geeignet eine Plattform für etwas ist. Natürlich ist jede Plattform bzgl. Spiele einem Windows unterlegen aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Also wenn ich den Threadtitel so betrachte...


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Februar 2021)

McDrake schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Threadtitel so betrachte...


Hmm, ich hatte mir auch schon mal überlegt einen alten PC in eine Spielekonsole mit etwa RetroArch zu verwandeln. Nur meine Bastellust ist zu gering.


----------

